

Very simple productivity trick (mac os) - kolinko

Auto-hide dock and set the position onto the right side of your screen.<p>Makes you think twice before switching context. I guess the effect should wear out after a week or so, but that's still something :)
======
archenemy
I've been doing that for a long time, combined with ShiftIt and Spaces at
1920*1200, with 2 open applications on each space, each taking 960x1200px.
(usually: browser+textmate, logs+doc, im+itunes).

I'd like to get a 2048px wide screen, but can't afford it right now.

This approach gives you some of the convenience of a tiling WM with the
easeness of use you expect from OSX (cmd+num for tabs in applications,
cmd+alt+cursor keys to tile, ctrl+cursor to move between spaces, not
forgetting cmd+tab and exposé).

------
moeffju
I don't get it. I switch context using Cmd-Tab or Ctrl-Cursors (Spaces). My
dock is always hidden. What exactly is this supposed to do?

